# Δείξε μου το desktop σου, να σου πω ποιος είσαι!



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Κάποια πράγματα μαθαίνουμε ο ένας για τον άλλον μέσω των αβαταρών μας (που μπορεί να 'ναι αυτά και λάθος — τα φαινόμενα, άλλωστε, απατούν :)), αρκετά άλλα μαθαίνουμε στις μαζώξεις μας (όσοι, βέβαια, πηγαίνουμε εκεί — που, αν κάποιος τρώει συνέχεια όπως εγώ, δεν καταφέρνεις να καταλάβεις και τίποτα σπουδαίο πέρα απ' τ' ότι πρέπει να φυλάγεσαι απ' το πιρούνι του ) και, φυσικά, πολλά περισσότερα από τα δείγματα γραφής μας εδώ.

Ευκαιρία λοιπόν να έχουμε έναν ακόμη τρόπο να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα: Ανεβάστε και μοιραστείτε με τους υπόλοιπους την επιφάνεια εργασίας σας! Ίσως έτσι γνωρίσουμε και μέλη που είναι πιο ντροπαλά. Ακολουθεί το δικό μου desktop στον φορητό:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Ουάου, Ζαζ, τώρα θα μας κάνεις ακόμα πιο ντροπαλούς! Αν εμείς δεν έχουμε τίποτα στο desktop, εκτός από κουμπιά και shortcuts, τι να σου δείξουμε; Δηλαδή, εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Δηλαδή έχεις το default των Windows;


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ζαζ, σε βρίσκω πολύ επινοητικό όταν είναι να χασομερήσεις από τη δουλειά! :-D


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Εγώ συνήθως έχω το άβαταρ μου και για desktop μου. Οπότε, το ξέρετε ήδη, άσε που τα αλλάζω σαν τα πουκάμισα...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως θα χρησιμοποιώ τουτονεδώ το χώρο για να ανεβάζω τα κατά καιρούς desktop μου. Στον επιτραπέζιο αλλάζω συχνότερα απ' ό,τι στον φορητό. Επίσης θα μ' άρεσε να δω Λινουξάδες και Βιστάδες τι κάνουν, ιδίως αν έχουν πολλαπλές επιφάνειες εργασίας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Ζαζ, σε βρίσκω πολύ επινοητικό όταν είναι να χασομερήσεις από τη δουλειά! :-D


Μπορείς και δουλεύεις τέτοια ώρα, μέσα στη ζέστη;;; :απελπισμένη φατσούλα πάνω σε παγωτό χωνάκι που λιώνει:





Να σε δω τώρα Ζαζ τι θα καταλάβεις, αφού 1) στο desktop μου δεν φαίνεται τίποτα (είναι κρυφά τα εικονίδια) και 2) δεν το βλέπω πια ούτε καν εγώ (αφού το πισί ξεκινάει ανοίγοντας εφαρμογές) παρά μόνο όταν αλλάζω desktop 

*Θερινή βερσιόν:*



*Χειμερινή βερσιόν (ιδιοκατασκευή):*



Κάπως πρέπει να μάθω να ρυθμίζω και το μέγεθος των εικόνων που ανεβάζω εδωπέρα...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Τι θα καταλάβω; Να αμέσως-αμέσως μια αντίθεση με τη δική μου πρακτική: Εγώ βάζω στον επιτραπέζιο τροπική σκηνή τον χειμώνα, και χιονισμένη το καλοκαίρι. :)


----------



## stathis (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως θα χρησιμοποιώ τουτονεδώ το χώρο για να ανεβάζω τα κατά καιρούς desktop μου.


Συμπεριλαμβανομένων των desktop με την Carmen Electra;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τι θα καταλάβω; Να αμέσως-αμέσως μια αντίθεση με τη δική μου πρακτική: Εγώ βάζω στον επιτραπέζιο τροπική σκηνή τον χειμώνα, και χιονισμένη το καλοκαίρι. :)



Μένει μόνο να προσδιορίσουμε και σε ποιο ημισφαίριο *υποτίθεται ότι* δουλεύει ο καθένας...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Συμπεριλαμβανομένων των desktop με την Carmen Electra;


Είδες το βιντεάκι που ανέβασα στο youtube, βρε θηρίο; :inno:

Χωρίς πλάκα, τώρα, γυναίκες στην επιφάνεια εργασίας δεν βάζω, εκ πεποιθήσεως. Πρώτον, αρκούν τα υπόλοιπα κακά τού υπολογιστή (hardware, Windows κλπ), ας μην προκαλούμε κι άλλο την τύχη μας.  Δεύτερον, χάθηκαν τόσες και τόσες άλλες επιφάνειες;  



drsiebenmal said:


> Μένει μόνο να προσδιορίσουμε και σε ποιο ημισφαίριο *υποτίθεται ότι* δουλεύει ο καθένας...


Είπαμε Καλλιθέα-Μοσχάτο είναι νότια, αλλά κι άλλο ημισφαίριο; :)


----------



## stathis (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χωρίς πλάκα, τώρα, γυναίκες στην επιφάνεια εργασίας δεν βάζω, εκ πεποιθήσεως.


Σωστά, αλλιώς θα μιλούσαμε για epiphany εργασίας.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 15, 2009)

Ωραία ιδέα, Ζαζ! :)
(κάτσε μόνο να το συγυρίσω λίγο...) ;)

Για το καλοκαίρι, χιονισμένα Τζουμέρκα!


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

εγώ πάντως έχω το ντιφολτ της Λενόβο (με το παγώνι) και για σκρινσέιβερ δεν έχω τίποτα, ο υπολογιστής πάει στο σκοτάδι, εκ πεποιθήσεως. Εικονίδια ελάχιστα, ανοίγω ό,τι θέλω από τα μενού. 
Περνάω (ή μάλλον περνούσα), τόσες πολλές ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη που έχασα κάθε ενδιαφέρον για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για πίνακα αναρτήσεων- δε θέλω τοπία, δε θέλω διαστημικά χρώματα, δε θέλω τις φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές μου, θέλω επιστροφή στη μαύρη οθόνη με τα πράσινα γράμματα (αστειεύομαι!). Για μερικά χρόνια είχα ένα του Αθήνα 2004, αλλά δεν έχω πλέον τον υπολογιστή αυτό. 
Να αβατάρω δε γουστάρω, στο Φέισμπουκ έχω μια φωτογραφία πολύ πολύ πολύ παλιά κυρίως γιατί ανήκω στη συνομοταξία των μεγάλων χρηστών (άνω των 30) κι είναι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος να με αναγνωρίσουν οι παλιοί συμφοιτητές. Κατά τ'άλλα ως βετεράνα του ιντερνέτ είμαι υπέρ της ανωνυμίας. Δεν είναι μανία καταδίωξης είναι γιατί έχω δει πολλούς παρανοϊκούς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Κάποτε είχα τον πίνακα του Κόλιερ. Τον έβλεπα μόνο όταν άναβα το μηχάνημα και πάλι όταν το έσβηνα. Η λαίδη παραπονέθηκε για την αδιάφορη στάση μου. She has now ridden into the sunset. Ναι, Ζαζ, το ντεφό των Windows πλέον  !


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Without further comments :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Να αβατάρω δε γουστάρω, στο Φέισμπουκ έχω μια φωτογραφία πολύ πολύ πολύ παλιά κυρίως γιατί ανήκω στη συνομοταξία των μεγάλων χρηστών (άνω των 30)



Από 30 και πάνω θεωρείται ο χρήστης παλιός; Έλεος yaya! Στο Μεσαίωνα, ο μέσος όρος ζωής ήταν 30. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Από 30 και πάνω θεωρείται ο χρήστης παλιός; Έλεος yaya! Στο Μεσαίωνα, ο μέσος όρος ζωής ήταν 30. :)



Η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών του Φεισμπουκ είναι κάτω των 35. Λογικό αν σκεφτείς ότι φτιάχτηκε αρχικά για φοιτητές, που ήταν πολύ μεγάλοι για το μαισπέις.

Voila http://www.scottmonty.com/2009/07/facebook-age-demographics.html

Ανεβαίνει, αλλά πριν δυο χρόνια που έφτιαξα το λογαριασμό ήμασταν μειοψηφία. Άσε που έχω βρει αδύνατο να πείσω τους παλιούς μου συμφοιτητές να γραφτούν (εδω με το ζόρι στέλνουν ημέηλ και μερικοί δουλεύουν σε κομπιουτεροεταιρείες). Ομοίως παλιοί φανατικοί ιντερνετοκαφενείων με το που γύρισαν Ελλάδα έκοψαν το ιντερνέτ. Μάλλον περνάνε πολύ καλά στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2009)

Έστησα πρόσφατα ένα καινούργιο μηχανάκι για την καλή μου. Στο φολντεράκι με τα wallpapers της έβαλα 108 εικόνες για να αλλάζει επιφάνεια ανάλογα με τη διάθεσή της, αλλά η αρχική εικόνα τής άρεσε πολύ και την κρατά ακόμη:





Και για την logon screen τής έδωσα μπόλικες επιλογές, αλλά η αρχική, την οποία και προτιμά, είναι αυτή:





Για εικονίδιο χρήστη όρισα τούτο 'δώ:





Όλα τα επιμέρους στοιχεία τού Appearance είναι καστομιές ένα προς ένα, τα κερσοράκια (.cur) τα έκανα όλα μοβ, και το .ani είναι μια πεταλουδίτσα που αλλάζει χρώματα. Πειραγμένη είναι, φυσικά, και η boot screen. Για να της κάνω πλάκα την έβαλα αρχικά αυτήν εδώ (στη βερσιόν που γράφει: «Don't try to talk. You have a big medical thing in your mouth.»), αλλά στη συνέχεια άλλαξα γνώμη και την αντικατέστησα με μια από τις άλλες επιλογές που είχα προβλέψει:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2010)

Επειδή συχνά δέχομαι ερωτήσεις για το πού μπορεί να βρει κάποιος πολύ όμορφες εικόνες σε υψηλή ανάλυση για να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την επιφάνεια εργασίας τού υπολογιστή, και μου αρέσει να μοιράζομαι ό,τι καλό ανακαλύπτω, ιδού ένα σάιτ με ορισμένα εκπληκτικά (για τα δικά μου γούστα :)) wallpaper, και μάλιστα σε τεράστια ποικιλία αναλύσεων — από ένα iPhone ως μια διάταξη τριών οθονών!
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/downloads/any/
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/rating/any/


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2010)

Εγώ έχω τα ντολμέν που έλεγε ο Οβελίξ ή αλλιώς το Στόουνχετζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2010)

Καλά που μου θύμισες το νήμα, Ζαζ. Εδώ και καιρό φιλοξενώ ένα χαριτωμένο γατάκι (προσφορά του National Geographic):


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2010)

Τώρα Ζαζ, με βαζεις σε μπελάδες, δεν ξερω τι να διαλέξω!


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 7, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα

θέλω να εκφράσω τις θερμές μου ευχαριστίες για το καταπληκτικό wallpaper με τον αγαπημένο μου Dr House. Εννοείται ότι έχει ήδη αντικαταστήσει το wallpaper που χρησιμοποιούσα προηγουμένως, το οποίο επισυνάπτω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2010)

Εντυπωσιακότατο, Κατερίνα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

Σήμερα είπα να κατεβάσω μερικά wallpaper κι από 'δώ: http://hdwallpaperbox.blogspot.gr/
Προς το παρόν προβληματίζομαι για το αν πραγματικά θα με βοηθήσει ...το να 'χω μια τέτοια επιφάνεια εργασίας:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Αν δεν είχα για wall paper τη φωτογραφία του καλού μου σε ηλικία 19 χρονών αραχτό μπροστά από τη ντραμς του, θα έβαζα κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν δεν είχα για wall paper τη φωτογραφία του καλού μου σε ηλικία 19 χρονών αραχτό μπροστά από τη ντραμς του...



I need to see this :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> I need to see this :)



:laugh: Anytime!


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 17, 2012)

Αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2012)

που συνοδεύεται από πολλά σχόλια, ανάμεσα στα οποία το καταπληκτικό:

PLEASE INVADE AMERICA LIKE YOU DID LONG AGO AND GIVE US UNIVERSAL HEALTH CARE AND BEAUTIFUL WOMEN BUT PLEASE DON'T NAME ANYTHING


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2012)

Στον φορητό μου έχω αυτό, αυτήν την στιγμή:


----------



## pros (Aug 18, 2012)

Προσαρμοσμένο GNOME 2 με compiz, ubuntu 10.04


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι που βλέπουν την επιφάνεια του υπολογιστή τους. Κάποτε είχα την Γκοντάιβα του Κόλιερ, αλλά την έβλεπα μόνο όταν έσβηνα τον υπολογιστή (και με πέθανε στα παράπονα).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως αυτήν τη στιγμή βλέπω στα ΧΡ ετούτο:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2012)

Εγώ αποφεύγω τέτοιες εικόνες γιατί βάζω εικονίδια πάνω στην επιφάνεια εργασίας (μου την δίνουν τα μενού, θέλω πρόσβαση σε όλον μου τον υπολογιστή από την επιφάνεια). Το κακό με αυτές τις εικόνες είναι ότι τα εικονίδια και ειδικά τα γράμματά τους γίνονται δυσδιάκριτα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Ναι, σε καταλαβαίνω· εγώ πχ εικόνα σχεδόν μονοχρωματική με κυρίαρχο το μαύρο σαν τη δικιά σου έχω στο κινητό μου, όπου θέλω να φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα τα εικονίδια. Αλλά στο πισί λειτουργώ αλλιώς. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Αφού παλιότερα πειραματιζόμουν με διαφορα τρελλά σχέδια κατάληξα στο ότι θέλω να βλέπω όλα τα εικονίδια και αντί να καταφύγω στα ασπρόμαυρα έμεινα στα default. Μπανάλ, αλλά δουλεύει.


----------



## pros (Aug 18, 2012)

http://windows.kde.org/
http://windows.kde.org/download.php
http://www.winkde.org/pub/kde/ports/win32/installer/manual/

Για τα ανήσυχα πνεύματα ένα σύγχρονο περιβάλλον εργασίας, που δεν επιβάλλει περιορισμούς στον χρήστη, αλλά προσαρμόζεται στις εκάστοτε ανάγκες...
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ακόμη επαρκώς σταθερό για καθημερινή χρήση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αφού παλιότερα πειραματιζόμουν με διαφορα τρελλά σχέδια κατάληξα στο ότι θέλω να βλέπω όλα τα εικονίδια και αντί να καταφύγω στα ασπρόμαυρα έμεινα στα default. Μπανάλ, αλλά δουλεύει.



Είχα διαβάσει πριν 2-3 χρόνια μια μελέτη που έλεγε ότι το να μην αλλάζεις συχνά το φόντο σου, επηρεάζει την αποδοτικότητά σου στην δουλειά και την διάθεσή σου. Αν το ξαναβρώ θα το ποστάρω. Δεν θυμάμαι την μεθοδολογία που χρησιμοποίησαν και ποια επακριβώς συμπεράσματα έβγαζαν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Πιθανόν ο δολοφόνος του Κολοράντο να μην άλλαζε συχνά το φόντο του. 

Αφού ποτέ σχεδόν δεν το βλέπω, γιατί να το αλλάζω;


----------



## pros (Sep 30, 2017)

Πέρασαν πάνω από 5 χρόνια από την προηγούμενη δημοσίευση μου σε αυτή την συζήτηση. Τόσο μου πήρε να εγκαταστήσω καινούργιο σύστημα. Αν συνηθίσεις στο ιδιαίτερα προσαρμοσμένο σου σύστημα όλες οι καινοτομίες σου ξινίζουν και δεν βολεύεσαι εύκολα.

Έπεσα και στην πλημμυρίδα των καινούργιων περιβαλλόντων που μας προέκυψαν τα τελευταία χρόνια και ήρθε και έδεσε. Ακόμη και όταν άλλαξα υπολογιστή πριν από δύο χρόνια απλά έβαλα τον παλιό δίσκο και συνέχισα με τις συνήθειες μου. Μόνο όταν αφού το σύστημα μου του 2010 που έπαψε να υποστηρίζεται από το 2015, άρχισε να έχει ασυμβατότητες με καινούργιες τεχνολογίες (π.χ. είχα μείνει στον firefox 45 ESR) με επακόλουθους αυξημένους κινδύνους ασφαλείας, αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω σε αναβάθμιση. 

Ευτυχώς σε αυτό το διάστημα το περιβάλλον Gnome 2 που χρησιμοποιούσα και είχε εν τω μεταξύ εγκαταλειφθεί για ένα νεότερο από την αρχική ομάδα ανάπτυξης, απέκτησε τον συνεχιστή του, και έτσι από το gnome πέρασα στο mate. Πάντα στη βάση του ubuntu debian. UBUNTU-MATE 16.04, και πάμε για τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια :)

http://gofile.me/6oGl1/4G0fcCqkN


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2020)

Με λύπη βλέπω πως έχουν χαθεί λινκ προς εικόνες που ήταν αποθηκευμένες σε image-sharing sites... 

Τεσπά, στο βασικό μου μηχανάκι η τρέχουσα επιφάνεια εργασίας μου είναι αυτή:


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2020)

Δυστυχώς, χάνονται εικόνες και βίντεο... Κάτι γίνεται με τις εικόνες που αποθηκεύονται στα σέρβερ της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα με τα βιντεάκια.






Επιφάνεια εργασίας: Δουλεύω, όπως λέω συχνά, με διπλό μόνιτορ, οπότε η επιφάνεια είναι κάτι σαν αυτό (αφαίρεσα εικονίδια και περιεχόμενο των γραμμών εργασίας) και αλλάζει κάθε τόσο. Δεν τα απολαμβάνω πολύ, συνήθως κάτι άλλο, λιγότερο ενδιαφέρον, τα σκεπάζει. Παίρνω θέματα από σελίδα της Microsoft, αλλά δέχομαι ιδέες και για άλλες συναρπαστικές επιφάνειες.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/13768/desktop-themes-featured


----------

